# Dean vs DeLaney



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was interesting this morning hearing Barney Franks denounce Dean's remarks about DeLaney. Dean was speaking I think in Massachusetts. He made a comment about how much jail time DeLaney should have for his ethics violation. I'm not sure it is a violation yet, and if it is it sounds like they all do it, democrat and republican. I guess DeLaney is having to much success and they are simply using cheap torpedo shots.

So what's everyone's take on this ethics violation? I think if it is such a big deal then none of them should do it. None or all, but lets keep a level playing field and not cry because little Johnny gets a turn to bat just like everyone else.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm with you on that one Plainsman, none or all, anyway sounds like the Demo's may have stepped in their own doodoo again. Heard last week when it comes to this kind of travel the Dems should have thought about it a little more as they have way more of this type of travel.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

The Democrats have to find a villian in the Republican Party to try and gain some leverage back with the American people. They had made Tom Delay out to be this villian. I don't know what Tom Delay is guilty of and anyone else does let me know. All I have heard is that an over zealous Democratic county prosicutor in Texas had trumped up charges against him in an attempt to smear his name and the Rupublican Parties name. 
I had to laugh when Barney Frank was saying that Howard Dean was going to far when speaking about Delay. Frank is as liberal as they come, so if he is telling Dean to watch his words....then you know its bad. I and many others stated before, picking Howard Dean as the leader of the Democratic National Committee was a big victory for the Republicans.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ever since he was a young man, he and his wife have taken in foster kids. Not just little kids - older kids - sometimes what others call "dangerous kids." He gives them a good home and good opportunities and, for many, they go on to form a good life.

He did the same for harassed Jewish families during the height of the Soviet Union. Some he helped secret out. He forced a Republican president to talk about them, save them and ultimately free them.

At one point, this born-again Christian even helped arrange a Passover Seder for a Jewish family that had never had the privilege.

He's helped minority-owned businesses cut through red tape and have a fighting chance and helped others get the government off their back so they could get on their feet.

He gives a lot to charity, but tells those charities not to say a word about who's the one giving.

He comes from a party that many say is all about the rich, but most of the time he devotes himself to helping the poorest of the poor.

He's given unwed mothers a chance and those from broken homes a hope.

You might know him. His name is Tom DeLay. ( Neil Cavuto, 16-May-05)


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Gohon its nice to see that liberal media kissing but again. 

TC


----------

